

Web hosting with Git version control system - too_cool
http://www.githoster.com

======
CoreSet
Interesting. Does anyone have any thoughts about how this would compare to a
home-brewed solution? I'm about to publish a web app I'd like to update via
git and this seems cleaner than using hooks.

~~~
too_cool
Try the free trial and if you like it or have further questions about the
service then send an e-mail to shpetim@githoster.com and you might receive 5
months free web hosting.

~~~
CoreSet
Thanks!

